# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Beyond HD !!

## ParamasivaM

So, inganoru thread thudangam ennu vicharichu. !! to keep in touch with the latest innovations.. !!

-WiKi-


Currently only youtube that supports 4k videos..  (click original above 1080p to experience 4k !! 



ex : 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0m1XmvBey8]Life in the Garden (4k resolution) by Stephen Higgins and Henry Chen - YouTube[/ame]




In 2040.. we will be watching movies in 4k/8k (8/16 times higher than current 1080p)

----------


## ParamasivaM

More examples ... 4k videos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMUxpTb_wWc]New Zealand in 4K Resolution - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgKXcQ9PLuc]TimeScapes: Rapture 4K - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## ParamasivaM

You can download sample 4k videos.. using internet download manager.. !! 

i just downloaded a 4k video.. and the quality is mindblowing  :Shocked:

----------


## Naradhan

*Q: I just bought a Blu-ray player and am a big fan of old films. Is it possible for older movies that were shot before high-definition existed to really be HD?* 

A: There's no reason movies shot on 35-mm film can't look great in HD; their native resolution is actually far higher than Blu-ray's. (Remember: These movies were shot to fill huge theater screens.) And when films are scanned into digital, they are brought in at between 2000 and 8000 lines of horizontal resolution--far more than Blu-ray's 1920 pixels across by 1080 pixels down. 

Still, celluloid film negatives deteriorate over time, and some digital discs are pulled from degraded film stock. Worse, in the past, studios would make many duplicates right off the original negatives, damaging the master with each copy. When these prints are transferred to digital, no number of pixels can make them look as sharp as they should. 

As of now, this is a much larger problem for DVD than for Blu-ray--most current Blu-ray releases are of popular movies from large studios with reputations for taking good care of their archives. Still, not all Blu-ray discs look good--even new releases. "You need someone with a good eye and good judgment to make the transfer," says Glenn Kenny, senior editor at Premiere.com. An egregious example? The Blu-ray disc of The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford has overly enhanced edges that give the picture an unnecessary halo effect.

----------


## BangaloreaN

Please also post samples from 48FPS videos.

You will get *Hobbit* sample videos.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Please also post samples from 48FPS videos.
> 
> You will get *Hobbit* sample videos.


Post cheyyu.. njan aadyayitta kelkkunnathu  :Neutral:

----------


## AslaN

Do evidae adinu thread verae undu..oru mahananu adintae owner


> Post cheyyu.. njan aadyayitta kelkkunnathu

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Do evidae adinu thread verae undu..oru mahananu adintae owner


 :Boo hoo!:   :Boo hoo!:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Ee 'Orginal' Eth Formatila Varika ?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Ee 'Orginal' Eth Formatila Varika ?


4k.. 2k.. as shown above.. pakshe stream cheyyenel nalla fast connection venam.. 4k allelum stream cheyyan fast connection ippo indiayil illa ennathanu vasthavam..

----------


## AslaN

> *Hobbit Previewers Dislike 48 FPS Format*
> 
> by Hobbit Movie News on April 29, 2012
> In keeping with technological advances, Jackson shot the adaption of the prequel to the trilogy, _The Hobbit_, at 48 fps  but not everyone is happy about the change.Exhibitioners and press, who were treated to a 10-minute preview of _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ in  Las Vegas earlier this week, complained that the new frame rate makes  the film look jarringly realistic  more like ESPN broadcasts, which run  as high as 60 fps in HD, or a daytime TV program.
> It reminds me of when I first saw Blu-ray, in that it takes away that warm feeling of film, one exhibitor told_Variety_. It looked to me like a behind-the-scenes featurette.
> Jackson defended his decision to shoot in 48 fps in a lengthy note posted  to his Facebook page in April 2011. Shooting at the higher rate hugely  enhance[s] clarity and smoothness Looks much more like life, and it is  much easier to watch, especially in 3D, he wrote.
> I see it as a way of future-proofing _The Hobbit_, he added.
> _The Hobbit_,  which chronicles the journey of a hobbit (played by Martin Freeman)  swept into an epic quest to reclaim treasure taken by a dragon, will be  released in theaters in two parts. The first part, _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_, is scheduled to arrive Dec. 14. The films other stars include many who appeared in _The Lord of the Rings_, including Elijah Wood, Cate Blanchett, Orlando Bloom and Ian McKellen.





> Post cheyyu.. njan aadyayitta kelkkunnathu





> Do evidae adinu thread verae undu..oru mahananu adintae owner


 :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## AslaN

*E* 
  Now check out the video at its original capture speed of 50 fps. You  could play both at the same time -- it works best to mute the sound from  one -- or if that feels like sensory overload, just watch them  sequentially. For people shots and pans, the smoother motion of 50 fps  looks more like the simulated HFR of TruMotion  from newer TVs to us, although we find it to be less noticeable on  action shots. But if you go back to the 25 fps video again, you might  actually be able to notice strobing from the slower rate, like we did.




http://engadget.a.ec.viddler.com/eng...b71baf6731e47c
http://engadget.a.ec.viddler.com/eng...b71baf6731e47c

----------


## AslaN

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMm9nZxOaE8&feature=related]James Cameron discussing 48 fps - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Post cheyyu.. njan aadyayitta kelkkunnathu



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SWyGbew26A]The Hobbit 48 FPS Example - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## ParamasivaM

@,,,,BangaloreaN..

Youtube-il 48fps support undo.. i don't think so !!

----------


## BangaloreaN

> @,,,,BangaloreaN..
> 
> Youtube-il 48fps support undo.. i don't think so !!


YouTube support enthinna, file-inte prperty 48FPS aayal pore.........

----------


## Naradhan

> Ee 'Orginal' Eth Formatila Varika ?


Same format .................

----------


## ParamasivaM

> YouTube support enthinna, file-inte prperty 48FPS aayal pore.........


Anyway sample nokki.. valiya difference feel cheyyunnilla..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> The Hobbit 48 FPS Example - YouTube


Sample link > 

HobbitExample

----------


## sillan

UHD has been there for a while now... UHDTV2 has resolution of 7680 × 4320 pixels with 100  degree viewing angle n 24 channel audio etc.. n its already annunced by japan broadcasting corporation with a 145 inch display in partnership with Panasonic...

----------


## ParamasivaM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT2XluvAjwQ]Ultra High Definition Television: Threshold of a new age - YouTube[/ame]

22.2 channel surround !!

----------


## JOCHAYAN

sony's first 4k tv.....waiting..
EXCLUSIVE PREVIEW: NEW SONY 84-INCH 4K TV (XBR-84X900) - YouTube

----------


## The Extremist

720 thanne mukkiyum mooliyum aanu enikku stream akunnathu,kanan agrahamundenkilum nadakkunna kolilla  :(

----------


## veecee

ividuthe theater il sony 4k projection undu, inkal itta video yil eniku atra valya diff thonniyilla

----------


## ParamasivaM

> sony's first 4k tv.....waiting..
> EXCLUSIVE PREVIEW: NEW SONY 84-INCH 4K TV (XBR-84X900) - YouTube


Panakkaara...  :Beee:   :Beee:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 720 thanne mukkiyum mooliyum aanu enikku stream akunnathu,kanan agrahamundenkilum nadakkunna kolilla  :(


Ivide 360p polum stream cheyyan pattunnilla.. appozha 720p  :Badpc: 



> ividuthe theater il sony 4k projection undu, inkal itta video yil eniku atra valya diff thonniyilla


4k ennu adichu kodu.. ishtam pole undu !.. download cheythittu nokku..  :Hi:

----------


## G U N D A

2k da 3gp kitto  :Hahaaa:

----------


## NANBAN

4k resoultion olla oru action video with max audio quality can any one post plz .
any advertisment etc

----------

